

Jeff Bezos’ big 60 Minutes reveal: Delivery drones and private cloud - ultraalfred
http://gigaom.com/2013/12/01/amazon-drones-were-not-the-biggest-surprise-from-jeff-bezos-on-60-minutes/

======
jonknee
This isn't exactly news...

[http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/10/30/ibm_amazon_court_ko/](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/10/30/ibm_amazon_court_ko/)

------
bootily
Well they have to say private cloud, but seriously would you host your stuff
on a service that hosts the CIA? Its a government hackers wet dream.

I feel bad for amazon on this one. They wont see it coming.

~~~
laxatives
I was under the impression that Amazon fought to have the servers in Amazon
data centers, but eventually relented. Amazon employees will be constructing
servers inside CIA facilities. Other AWS services won't be running on those
servers.

